# HR-20 List Not Showing on C31 Clients



## mbwolk (Nov 28, 2012)

First post here. I've been a DirecTV customer for years and just made the jump to WHDVR with the "Genie" system. I have an HR-34, two HR-20s, and two C31 clients. Almost everything works.

Shows taped on the HR-20s show up on the HR-34, but they do not show up on the clients. I called the installers (I have a 90 day installation warranty) and they said that is a current limitation of the system.

Is that true? If not, what can I do to make it work? I've tried RBR on each unit. The HR-34 has the latest firmware. I have not tried updating firmware on the HR-20s.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

There's a software update rolling out soon that should provide this functionality. Currently your C31 Client boxes will only show recordings from the HR34.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

I assume that has to do with the RVU support side of it? Is that correct litzdog?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

CCarncross said:


> I assume that has to do with the RVU support side of it? Is that correct litzdog?


There are some issues/differences between RVU and MRV that are being sorted out.


----------



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> There are some issues/differences between RVU and MRV that are being sorted out.


I thought I read some posts that it had been fix and a 31 could see the playlist 
is that not correct


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

powerhouse1960 said:


> I thought I read some posts that it had been fix and a 31 could see the playlist
> is that not correct


It depends on which firmware is on what receiver.
"Yes" I can watch recordings from my HR24 on my C31, but I'm not sure I have the same versions of firmware.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Say folks, OT for a moment;

While I guess I should know this, how do you get the "Tuner Activity" screen to display on the HR34?

Is it only enabled when RVU clients are used with the -34?

Technical documents like DIRECTV's "Facilitators Guide" where this particular image was taken from say nothing about it other than it an additional "new screen" of the HR34 above the HR24 with WHDVR.

View attachment 21462


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> Say folks, OT for a moment;
> 
> While I guess I should know this, how do you get the "Tuner Activity" screen to display on the HR34?
> 
> ...


Given that your image comes from the old blue GUI, lord knows when they made it.

You can see the black version on either the client or the HMC when all the tuners are in use and you want to change channels.
You can't cancel a "live tuner" and only a recording to free up a tuner.
From the client, you can't stop the HMC live tuner, and from the HMC you can't cancel the client's tuner.
While I don't have three clients, if I did, and all were active, this would limit the HMC to only two recordings and to change the HMC channel, one would need to be canceled.


----------



## powerhouse1960 (Jun 10, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> It depends on which firmware is on what receiver.
> "Yes" I can watch recordings from my HR24 on my C31, but I'm not sure I have the same versions of firmware.


what I am not clear on is the firmware the same as a software update?
and will the firmware update its self?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

powerhouse1960 said:


> what I am not clear on is the firmware the same as a software update?
> and will the firmware update its self?


Firmware/software in this case is the same.
The updates will come automatically.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> Given that your image comes from the old blue GUI, lord knows when they made it.
> 
> You can see the black version on either the client or the HMC when all the tuners are in use and you want to change channels.
> You can't cancel a "live tuner" and only a recording to free up a tuner.
> ...


Yeah, I knew that image was in the old blue SD GUI, but the "Tuner Activity" screen feature would still be there with the upgrade to the HD-GUI.

I was also mistaken in thinking the HR34 had override privileges for its connected RVU clients and may claim a live tuner from an active RVU client. However I see now that only another RVU client may have the option to claim the tuner of another client.


----------

